# Placas de equipos de aire acondicionado



## Rodas

Soy instalador de equipos de aire acondicionado, en su mayoría split.
Estos equipos, en su unidad interior, poseen una plaqueta electrónica que comanda todas las funciones. Suelen quemarse a menudo en especial cuando hay tormentas eléctricas, se queman con más facilidad que los televisores y heladeras.

Poseo muy escasos conocimientos de electrónica.
¿ podrían orientarme cómo funcionan dichas plaquetas ?
¿ Dónde podría aprender a reparar las tales ?
¿ Cuál es su consejo ?

Gracias.


----------



## gaston sj

Deberías empezar a sacar una placa de esas y verificar todos los componentes o sea "conocerlas" y familiarizarte un poco con ellas, conseguir un multimetro para ver los valores y todo eso y ya cuando vayas a reparar una ya te vas a dar más idea porque lo más importante para reparar algo hay que conocerlas un poco.  Te doy un ejemplo: una persona que no sabe nada de electrónica tiene que arreglar un amplificador y puede pensar que es una resistencia y se puede volver loco tratando de encontrar el desperfecto pero uno que ya desarmo otro aparato puede encontrarlo con más facilidad y rapidez ya que lo conoce un poco bueno ya sabes los pasos un saludo y espero que aprendas a reparar esas cosas.


----------



## Rodas

Gracias gastón por tus sugerencias.


----------



## gaston sj

Estuve buscando un link para pasarte pero no hay parece que tratan de evitar publicar cosas sobre eso ya que el que se le rompió eso tiene que comprar un equipo nuevo y si las sabes reparar no y no les conviene.  Espero que puedas aprender, un saludo.


----------



## Apollo

Ese tipo de tabletas no son nada comerciales, a mi me pasa lo mismo con las tabletas de las caminadoras electrónicas.

La única solución que encontré hace años fue la de levantar un diagrama de cada placa que tenía que reparar, conseguir información acercad de los componentes (Cosa no muy sencilla) y tatar de conseguir una en perfectas condiciones para tomar todo tipo de medidas.

En tu caso si no conoces bien la electrónica, creo que lo más fácil sería llevarla a un taller de electrónica a reparar, ya que estos equipos funcionan básicamente sobre bases digitales, sólo el control del aire es análogo.

Como bien averiguó el compañero gaston, no hay nada de información sobre estas placas y/o circuitería para poder comenzar.

Claro que ayudaría bastante si tuvieras una funcionando para hacer mediciones y compararlas después contra una en mal estado.

Saludos al foro


----------



## jose_chi

Soy estudiante de electrónica  y me interesa conocer el funcionamiento de la tarjeta en los equipos de aire acondicionado, conozco la mayoría de los componentes que veo en estas placas pero no tengo idea de cómo están organizados. Veo que todo está controlado por un micro y en ocasiones cuando hay alguna falla escucho que digan que la tarjeta se protege, como es eso me gustaría saber qué es lo que hace que se proteja. Si alguien podría orientarme se lo agradecería o pasarme el link de alguna pagina en donde hablen de estas placas

Gracias.


----------



## santiago

placa de aire acondicionado rota, solucion, tirarla y comprar una nueva universal , o la original, (mas barato) 

saludos


----------



## pepechip

Normalmente las placas llevan un fusible el cual si esta fundido puede ser porque se han quedado en cortocircuito los *varistores*, normalmente suele llevar 2.

Para comprobar si es este el fallo podeis suprimirlos directamente, y si funciona la placa entonces procedeis a comprar otros igual y a sustituirlos.


----------



## jose_chi

Pepechip, gracias por tu aportación, sabes yo pensé que esos dispositivos de la foto eran capacitores, había escuchado de los varistores pero jamás los había visto, de hecho tengo una placa que estoy estudiando a fondo, estoy sacando diagramas a través de las pistas para entenderla mejor, y la verdad me he topado con varios varistores. Por cierto hago mis practicas con un técnico en aire acondicionado y veo quela mayoría de las veces que falla un placa mejor compra otra y la cambia  ¿esto quiere decir que no es viable dedicarse a la reparación de estas tarjetas?
 A veces me he aventado a reparar estas tarjetas y me gustaría aprender más sobre ellas.
bye saludos


----------



## bicobo

Bueno, en el tema de las placas lo que les puedo contar es mi humilde experiencia. 

Tratar de resumir el tema no es sencillo porque hay muchas variedades de estas,(tantas como marcas distintas de equipos). Pero en líneas generales todas las placas se basan en un comando en base a un microprocesador; las fuentes de las placas, casi en el 100% se componen de un transformador reductor convencional, después un rectificador normal y después un regulador (un 7805 para alimentar el micro y adyacencias). El principio de funcionamiento se basa en administrar el programa del micro en base a la referencia de la temperatura ambiente de la unidad interior (o evaporadora)  y la temperatura de la cañería de la misma unidad. En muchos modelos (más del 70%) también se sensa  la temperatura de la cañería de la unidad exterior (o condensadora). Todos los sensores son termistores del tipo ntc, y los de la cañería vienen envueltos en una vaina metálica. Con estas referencias el procesador distribuye las salidas correspondientes a: ventilador de la evaporadora, compresor, válvula solenoide, ventilador de la condensadora y motor de aletas.

El tema es mucho más extenso, pero con esta punta espero que les pueda servir para adentrarse en el tema y seguir avanzando.


----------



## diegofile

Buenas, tengo un problema con una de estas benditas placas, se trata de un split frio calor que no enciende el fan de la unidad externa en función calefacción pero si lo hace en función aire acondicionado, por eso supongo que el problema está en la placa. Sucede que conecte el fan para que este prendido todo el tiempo mientras esta el equipo pero eso no es bueno para el compresor, quería saber que parámetro mide la placa para decidir prender o apaga el fan en modo calefacción. Hice una inspección básica de la placa y veo todo bien.
 Es posible que la placa mida el amperaje del compresor para prender el fan mientras este se encuentre en un cierto rango?
 Saludos


----------



## diegofile

Solucione el problema:

    Les cuento como, desarme el equipo y con esta prendido empecé a medir las tensiones de los relay que prenden el fan y la válvula inversora y saque la conclusión que no activaba el relay del fan en función bomba de calor, inmediatamente sospeche del termistor que mide la temperatura del condensador (la unidad interna en función calefacción) y en el momento de comparar la tensión en ambos termistores con la punta del tester hice, por accidente, un cortocircuito entre una de las patas del termistor y lo que aparenta ser un microdiodo y todo el equipo se apago, de repente se prende luego de hacer lo que parecía un reset general y milagro! Todo comenzó a funcionar correctamente!

 Conclusión, la plaqueta tenía un error de soft (programa del microprocesador) que interpretaba mal las lecturas del termistor del condensador y luego de resetear esto se reinicio todo y volvió a funcionar. Estas placas deben tener un reset que los fabricantes, por razones comerciales no lo informan, me fije bien en la placa y no hay ningún jumper ni preset de reseteo.

 Espero les sirva mi experiencia.

Diego desde argentina.


----------

